# PG w/1st-PCOS-due December 14th



## ready2Bmum

Hi :wave:

So Im 4+5 with my first, I have PCOS, and conceived on our 4th month of clomid. Im continuing with metformin 500mg p/d through the 1st trimester.

Id love a buddy who is in the same boat, or who has gone through this before. I dont get any blood work done for another 3 weeks so no idea until then if all levels are as they should be. 
Ive booked an early scan at 8weeks for May 4th so hoping to see a heartbeat then. This limbo land of not knowing if everything is ok is torture!

Ive no major symtoms yet to complain about, but Ive been reassured by ladies on here that they'll come in week 5/6.

Anyone out there the same?:flower:


----------



## MaeganNicole

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> So Im 4+5 with my first, I have PCOS, and conceived on our 4th month of clomid. Im continuing with metformin 500mg p/d through the 1st trimester.
> 
> Id love a buddy who is in the same boat, or who has gone through this before. I dont get any blood work done for another 3 weeks so no idea until then if all levels are as they should be.
> Ive booked an early scan at 8weeks for May 4th so hoping to see a heartbeat then. This limbo land of not knowing if everything is ok is torture!
> 
> Ive no major symtoms yet to complain about, but Ive been reassured by ladies on here that they'll come in week 5/6.
> 
> Anyone out there the same?:flower:

Hello first off congrats!!! Im in the same boat as far as being 4+2 along and having pcos just got my :bfp: today actually!!!! Im supposedly due 12/17 which is one of my nieces birthdays!!! i did not however have to use clomid this time i was able to conceive naturally after taking a break and losing weight! i have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks on the 26th and yes it is torture!!!! Im so excited i decided to tell a few close friends and family just in case! 

I think the only symptom i have is being tired i guess!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Massive congrats on your :bfp: !!! :hugs:

I see you have been pregnant before. How was the pregancy for you? was it any different because of the PCOS? 
I wont have anything done for another 3 weeks :cry: at that point they will take my blood, but Ive booked the early scan because I cant wait until 12 weeks to find out if everything is ok.

edit: sorry you said you didnt use clomid "this time" so I presumed you had been pregnant before. I could be wrong?


----------



## MaeganNicole

ready2Bmum said:


> Massive congrats on your :bfp: !!! :hugs:
> 
> I see you have been pregnant before. How was the pregancy for you? was it any different because of the PCOS?
> I wont have anything done for another 3 weeks :cry: at that point they will take my blood, but Ive booked the early scan because I cant wait until 12 weeks to find out if everything is ok.
> 
> edit: sorry you said you didnt use clomid "this time" so I presumed you had been pregnant before. I could be wrong?

Thanks and no I haven't. I just meant I didn't use clomid this cycle of ttc yet. 
Yeah I was surprised they wanted to do the ultrasound at only 6 weeks but I'm not complaining!!!! Its hard to not just tell everyone but my hubby wants to wait to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ah ok, lucky you managing to do it naturally. We feel like we did it naturally even with the clomid because another 2 months and we were going for an IUI!

Im bursting to tell everyone, but Im going to control myself. I told my best friend thats it. We'll tell our families after the 8w scan, and everyone else after the 12w.

Are they 2 boxers you have? We have 2 boxers too!!


----------



## MaeganNicole

ready2Bmum said:


> Ah ok, lucky you managing to do it naturally. We feel like we did it naturally even with the clomid because another 2 months and we were going for an IUI!
> 
> Im bursting to tell everyone, but Im going to control myself. I told my best friend thats it. We'll tell our families after the 8w scan, and everyone else after the 12w.
> 
> Are they 2 boxers you have? We have 2 boxers too!!

Yeah the losing weight def helped! And yeah essentially u did! Glad u didn't have to do they the iui! 
Yeah I couldn't wait. I'm 30 and we had been trying for a while and everyone is so excited. Waiting to tell everyone til after the ultrasound as well! 
Yes those are my boxer babes! That's awesome! Its like reading my life lol


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hi ladies. Congrats on the BFP's. 

I too have PCOS, fell preg on letrozole (Femara) (our third cycle) after three failed cycles on clomid. I was deemed resistant to clomid (50mg, 100mg, 150mg). it was our second cycle of IUI! 

I still cannot believe that it is real. We are both so excited, we have been waiting so long. 

I am on 500mg metformin p/d. 

Did you have ovarian drilling, lap and dye done? I did in December 2012. Only after that I started to ovulate! It's going to be an exciting year.

Congrats and all the best. X


----------



## MaeganNicole

Hello! Thanks and congrats to u as well! Sounds like you had to go thru a lot but im so happy u got your lil bean! Its def an exciting year! When is your first scan and how far long are u? I fortunately didnt have to go thru any of that not sure if the clomid would would of worked for me cause i stopped it to lose weight and thats what triggered my ovulation! 42 lbs lighter now im def hoping for a much healthier pregnancy than if i would of been heavier!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls can I buddy up?
Am due on dec 13th, been TTC with PCOS for over 3 years. Had lap and dye, clomid, nothing worked. Took some time off TTC for a few months before ovarian drilling later in the year and fell pg naturally! Over the last 8 months I've also lost 4 stone which I'm sure has helped massively at letting me ovulate naturally. Was in metformin but now stopped. So excited to start this journey!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Welcome bonnie! :flower:

I had my 8 week scan today. One perfect little bean with a heart rate of 164bpm :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeay for your scan! Had one a few days ago and saw heartbeat but couldn't hear it. Am so excited to hear it for the first time! Any of you guys buying/bought a doppler? Am in 2 minds about getting one x


----------



## sopho30

Hi.. Im preg with 2nd baby . I have pcos and have been on metformin 500mg tds, seems to have worked for me, although been advised to stop taking metformin now as preg.... good luck to you all x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Welcome bonnie and congrats! Love seeing fellow pcos women get bfps! 
And thats great ready2bmum! I got to see my lil bean's hb 1 week ago! Such a relief 
And congrats to u too sopho!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey soph, it's strange my doc took me off metformin too but a lot of people seem to carry on throughout! Don't know the advantages really.
So happy we have all got our BFP's . My doc always told me that it would happen when we stopped trying and after 3 years we just had a 2 month break, and a real break completely forgot about TTC, and BAM, there was my BFP!


----------



## sopho30

Ahh congrats bonnie.. its amazing isnt it,, this is my 2nd . I started metformin last time and within 1 month i was preg.. This time weve been ttc 9 months ..Only v early days for me still but feel so lucky to be given the chance of being a mummy again ..hope all goes well for you x


----------



## ready2Bmum

I'm continuing with metformin for the first 3 months. My local fertility clinic recommend all their pcos patients remain on it as it has been proven to massively reduce the rate of miscarriage in people with pcos. It was explained to me the pcos rate of miscarriage is roughly 49%. The metformin brings it back to the normal range of 15%-20% (obviously this is the initial stages of pregnancy)
We decided to stick with it anyway.


----------



## MaeganNicole

ready2Bmum said:


> I'm continuing with metformin for the first 3 months. My local fertility clinic recommend all their pcos patients remain on it as it has been proven to massively reduce the rate of miscarriage in people with pcos. It was explained to me the pcos rate of miscarriage is roughly 49%. The metformin brings it back to the normal range of 15%-20% (obviously this is the initial stages of pregnancy)
> We decided to stick with it anyway.

That's interesting. I've actually never been on metformin but I wonder what that has to do with the progesterone levels. I'm gonna have to research that now. It has me interested!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls how are u all cooking? Have had a good few days, my ms seems to be much improved which is such a nice break but at the same time I'm worried something isn't right! Ahhhh pregnancy, can turn any same woman into a crazy person!


----------



## Flibberty87

Hi ladies! Can I join in too?

got my BFP 4 days ago! I too have PCOS and am now pregnant with my first :)

Went to doctor yesterday and she told me to stop my metformin. I had already stopped as fertility doctor told me the minute I find out to stop taking it.

Congrats to you all!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Hey bonnie cooking has just started back for me and thats only when i can handle it. I had few days of being free from nausea and then it came back! Bleh! 
And yes this is def a roller coaster ride! Lol

Welcome flibberty! Congrats on your bfp! Whens your edd or how far long are u?


----------



## Flibberty87

According to doctors dates I'm 5+1 now. Edd early Jan. Already got the nasty sickness but I'm just glad I'm having symptoms, it's helping it to sink in! 

5 positive tests later I still don't believe it haha OH made me go buy a digital one today so can get a date (even though I knew hah) I did it on my 4th pee of the day and it still came up 2-3 weeks. 

I am shocked!

The one I did this morning was really faint. I think maybe it wasn't as sensitive as the clear blue?

I purposely have used different brands each time too but I now know there is definitely a bean in there! 

It's all very surreal to me.. Was told by my fertility doctor that there was only a teeny tiny chance of the clomid working then it was IVF or adoption. Gave up for a while last year, it was too stressful as had loads of other things going on too. Then decided to start trying again end of Feb. My second cycle on clomid and I'm pregnant!


----------



## MaeganNicole

I call the symptoms bittersweet cause they suck but im so glad to have them cause it really means we are pregnant! I think people like us dont take our pregnancy for granted and appreciate every little symptom even if we do complain lol 
It is surreal! i think once im out of my first trimester and know the lil bean is safe then it will really hit me!!!! 
Thats so awesome! Glad u beat the odds! 
Hoping all of our lil beans stick!!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey flibberty! Congrats! I took clomid for 6 months (bloody hot flashes!) and didn't ovulate once..a month after finishing it I ovulated! Think it must have done something for me! Sorry you have sickness, I'm with you on that one. As maegen said at least you know bean is in there! Good luck and welcome xx


----------



## Flibberty87

I know Bonnie, those hot flashes were evil!!! I'm really hoping this little bean sticks! 

You're very right there MaeganNicole, I know I appreciate this pregnancy a lot more than my friends who have had children.. Maybe because they ALL fell pregnant on the pill! 

H&H 9mos to us all :D


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hi everyone. 
I had a scan today. It was amazing. We got to see and hear a very strong heartbeat. It was exciting. Estimated due date on Dec 22nd. 
I feel for the ladies with bad morning sickness. I haven't been too bad yet. Eating foods i would never normally eat though! My work friends are getting very suspicious. Haha.
Doc says I am to stay on metformin until 12 weeks, it is so interesting that each doctor has different ideas about what works, maybe because we are all different? Who knows. 
Baby dust to all. X


----------



## MaeganNicole

Thats great to hear! Glad it went well! 
Afm i havent vomitted but the nausea is there and its not consistent. I have it off and on throughout the day ugh... glad im not puking though! Haha and of course im constantly tired! Haha 
Cant wait to hit the 2nd trimester! I will mentally feel much better!


----------



## Bonnie11

YEAY buttons! It really put my mind at rest seeing the hb on my scan. Maegan I can't wait for 2nd tri too! Have convinced myself that my ms will magically disappear at 12 weeks lol. After a few days of feeling human it's been back with vengeance past couple of days... Horrible! Have any of you guys got/ thunking about getting a Doppler? Am in 2 minds x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah exactly! Lol I am thankful that its only nausea but still. That with all the other symptoms is not fun haha still bittersweet but def ready for the "fun" part so they say haha my sil had one with her last pregnancy so I might inherit that one if she still has it but If not I probably won't... who knows haha


----------



## Bonnie11

Can't decide whether to get one or not... They are expensive, especially the sonoline one that seems to be the best. I could probably spend that money more wisely on baby things! But don't know if it would put my mind at rest hearing the hb? Hmm.
On a getting to know you topic; where are you ladies based? I'm in south east UK


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah thats why im pretty sure im not getting one! Unless my sil gives me hers! 
Im in the states in mesa az!


----------



## Bonnie11

JESUS GAS PAINS!! Since this morning I thought it was cramps early on but by lunchtime I realised it was gas and its been killing me ever since! Have been on all fours trying to get it out TMI but nothing is working. Have been a bit 'blocked up' over last few days so think that's making it worse, it's killing me! plus my ms only lets me eat white bread and crisps but have been drinking as much water as I can. Have been reading up and they say to eat lots of dried fruit and prunes but just can't stomach it! Pregnancy really is hard work.....


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah I hear ya on the gas pains. They are brutal. I'm eating tostito chips and otter pops lol I'm able to eat frosted mini wheat too which has helped me stay regular. Yes its a lot harder than I thought! Hope your pains subsides!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
 



Attached Files:







th-4.jpeg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Flibberty87

How are you all doing ladies?

Got my first midwife appointment tomorrow! EXCITED!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Today has been a good day actually! Haha im eating watermelon right now actually and it is the best thing ive eaten in 3 weeks! Its the little things in life that make me happy right bow haha


----------



## Bonnie11

Ooh flibberty how did your appt go?
Watermelon sounds so good! I know what you mean about getting excited, I ate a kiwi for te first time a few days ago and it's never tasted so good!!
Well I gave in and bought a Doppler, found one for £11 on eBay it's an angel sounds one , not an expensive one but didnt want to waste money, so wish me luck! Should arrive this week x


----------



## MaeganNicole

It was very good. I don't know if I was happier about eating something or feeling like I could eat. Lol yay for u bonnie! Good luck. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Flibberty87

Good evening! (at least it's evening where I am )

Appointment was fine, it was something called an early bird appointment. It was just a load of twoddle about what to do and what not to do etc. Told me no more BDing :O Not happy haha

Got my proper midwife on Monday, coming to my house... I thought they would see me at the surgery. Is this normal?

Got weight and height done today, I've lost 4kg since I had my smear test 3 weeks ago lol THANKS BABY!!

hope you're all well :)


----------



## Bonnie11

No more BD? Nooo!! My doc said mw can come to my house or see me at surgery, whichever I preferred. Were you given a choice? Not heard of an early bird appt but I saw GP first so maybe that counted!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Why cant u bd? Are u spotting or bleeding? 
Hope all is well!


----------



## Flibberty87

I've had 2 Miscarriages before so best to abstain for now just in case. 

They didn't give me a choice, just said they are coming on Monday between 12-5. Nice timeframe! I'm pretty much guaranteed to be the last one seen aswell as I live the furthest away from the surgery.

Ah well, my mother will be there (OH can't get the time off work :() I'll just insists she makes me endless cups of coffee haha decaf of course :p


----------



## Bonnie11

How you girls doing? I'm ok apart from some terrible constipation and I have been shovelling fruit down me like nobody's business! :shrug: 
My ms has really eased up this past week which on the one hand I'm grateful for but on the other I worry that something has happened! I wish I had an ultrasound scanner at home....


----------



## MaeganNicole

Well if it makes u feel any better i had 6 days of relief from nausea and it came back yesterday! Still here today so even though u dont have any symptoms u should be fine unless youre having cramping and bleeding  there is a lot of different medications u can take to help with the constipation just call your ob to see what they recommend since all of them are different!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey guys! How are you? Not much to tell over here. Decided to dye my hair this morning as it really really needed doing so set the bathroom up, was about halfway through putting it on and felt a bit weird, thought it was the smell or something so as I got up to stick my head out the window I threw up everywhere!! Haven't been sick for a while so took me by surprise! Quickly washed off the dye as was making me feel worse so now I only have half my hair dyed and I'm too scared to try it again! Lesson learned haha


----------



## Flibberty87

Eee Bonnie! Hope you're feeling ok now?

My sickness seems to have lessened the last couple of days and I had to visit a doctor late last night which was fun!

Suffering really bad with insomnia at the moment aswell. 

Got my booking in appointment tomorrow and then will get my scan date!


----------



## MaeganNicole

So sorry bonnie! Its so crazy how sensitive the stomach can be now! Glad youre okay even if only half your hair is dyed! ;-) just wear a hat until u can get it fixed lol 
Flibberty i hear ya some days i can sleep all night some im up half the night like tonight. Hope everything is okay and your appointment went ok? I have my first month follow up this friday. I will be 10 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeah am ok apart from the hair lol! Just surprised me a bit, I never thought I'd have such a strong reaction. Think I will have to buy a hat maegan haha
How did doc go flib? Was it for your sickness?
When are you ladies having your scans? Mine is June 6th, can't wait!


----------



## Flibberty87

I was having reaaalllly bad pains in my side. I've been diagnosed with kidney stones (been treated once but they have returned) my first signs of a UTI are usually weeing more (which I'm doing anyway) and kidney pain. They ruled out UTI straight away.

But this pain was strange, it wasn't where it usually is. Anyway, saw the doctor and he said he's confident that it's unconnected to the pregnancy and is probably the stones. All I can do is take paracetamol every 4 hours.. Ha.

Midwife just left and I'm now all booked in :) She's going to push for an early scan but she thinks they won't do it. 

I wish I had some pennies for a private one!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Oh thats horrible flibberty. Hope u get to feeling better soon! I couldn't imagine having that pain on top of everything else! At least its not connected to your lil bean though!!!! 
Bonnie that is too funny! I cant smell perfume/cologne or it makes me nauseous! I had my first scan at 6 weeks and i dont have anymore scheduled. My ins doesn't pay for ultrasounds unless they are medically necessary! We will have one done when we are able to detech the gender though! Wished my ins paid for more! Ugh! :-(


----------



## ready2Bmum

Bonnie11 said:


> Yeah am ok apart from the hair lol! Just surprised me a bit, I never thought I'd have such a strong reaction. Think I will have to buy a hat maegan haha
> How did doc go flib? Was it for your sickness?
> When are you ladies having your scans? Mine is June 6th, can't wait!

My 12w scan is June 6th too!:happydance:


----------



## Flibberty87

Haaa my OH is FURIOUS! 

When the midwife came earlier I asked her about the BD issue as it was just a materiny HCA I saw last week, she told me to continue to abstain until I'm 12 weeks.. That's another 5 weeks. With NO BDing! At the moment I don't really care all that much because I'm so tired and nauseous all the time but he looked like he was going to cry.

I'm sure he thought I was joking...


----------



## Bonnie11

Haha flibberty!! Poor OH, hi to be honest we have barely done it since I was 6 weeks as I have felt so horrendous! Felt a bit bad about it but when we have done it i have had pinky red discharge and it totally freaks me and hubby out, even tho mw told me its perfectly normal but I can't help it scaring me! So he hasn't really wanted to do it either, feel less guilty! 
Maegan can't believe you don't get a scan.. Gutted! Here in UK you get at least 2 scans, 13 and 20 wks. I've actually already had 2 because of the clomid and not having periods so they wanted to check all was ok. Got my next one in couple of weeks, so excited! We are saving up for a 4d scan later on too as I want to see it and also I dont think I can wait from 20-40 weeks without anything!
Still can't find hb on doppler, pretty sure I have found the placenta as have been following vids on YouTube and I think I have got the whooshing sound right, but can't find hb yet. Am going to wait till next week and try again.
Hope you guys are doing good! 
X


----------



## Flibberty87

I want a scan before I go on holiday on the 10th of June.. I'm not holding out much hope though :(


----------



## MaeganNicole

Sorry i havent been on. Havent felt good since sunday night. Yesterday was the worse day yet sinus pressure and drainage headache nausea and i actually threw up. Im sure it was from all the drainage into my tummy and of course being pregnant doesnt help. Yeah its ridiculous. Im def getting one more even having to pay out of pocket cause we really want to know the gender. Maybe i can talk my ob/gyn into finding medically necessary reasons so i can have more lol most US ins companies u get 2 scans as well but i guess bc my ins is a smaller one they just dont do it.


----------



## MaeganNicole

I have a question for everyone! Has anyone done any low cost/ free gender prediction screening such as the urine test, needle test, or looked at the chinese birth calendar? If so were they accurate and how far along were u? I had a friend do the needle test and it showed only 1 girl and then i looked on the chinese calendar it also showed girl. My hubby is going to be so sad but in the long run im sure shes going to be daddy's little girl if its right i have a lot of prep work to do for myself and daddy! Lol


----------



## Bonnie11

Maegan how far along are you now? About 10 weeks? I only ask because I've noticed my ms ramping up a notch this week and when I've looked it up they say its normal to have a peak at 10/11 weeks and then for it to settle down, might it be a bit of that too? 
As for your predictor q, I don't hold out much faith in them. My SIL did a few when she was pg, urine, Chinese, dousing with wedding ring etc and they came back mixed. By all means do the free ones online etc but the urine tests that they sell that say 'X% accurate' have no real scientific basis. Same with the baby's heartbeat rate etc. I think they are ok to so for fun but I wouldn't paint your nursery depending on it. You wont find a method that everyone says was 100% accurate. even a sexing scan can be wrong sometimes. But hey do them all for fun if you like, they have to be right 50% of the time lol!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Bonnie11 said:


> Maegan how far along are you now? About 10 weeks? I only ask because I've noticed my ms ramping up a notch this week and when I've looked it up they say its normal to have a peak at 10/11 weeks and then for it to settle down, might it be a bit of that too?
> As for your predictor q, I don't hold out much faith in them. My SIL did a few when she was pg, urine, Chinese, dousing with wedding ring etc and they came back mixed. By all means do the free ones online etc but the urine tests that they sell that say 'X% accurate' have no real scientific basis. Same with the baby's heartbeat rate etc. I think they are ok to so for fun but I wouldn't paint your nursery depending on it. You wont find a method that everyone says was 100% accurate. even a sexing scan can be wrong sometimes. But hey do them all for fun if you like, they have to be right 50% of the time lol!

Yes just hit 10 weeks on tuesday. Makes total sense! Thanks! 
Yeah im not holding out for it to be completely true. But it is kind of interesting to see if it it turns out to be true. And no def not painting the nursery over it lol. And yes i always have a 50% chance of being right! Bahaha ;-)


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls! How we all doing? 
I'm ok myself, still a bit sicky but alright. Had to change my scan as just couldn't take the 6th off work, was hoping I could change it to the day before but instead had to change it till 10th :-( now have to wait even longer!! 2 weeks tomm, I wanna see bubba!! X


----------



## MaeganNicole

Feeling much better from all the allergy/sinus issues feeling better in general too. Had my 2nd appt on friday. It was pointless. They weighed me took my blood pressure and them educated me on 3 things. Didnt check on the baby at all. I didnt really know what to expect but i assumed they check the baby every visit but they didnt. So im a little worried. Just want to make sure lil bean is ok. My sil is supposed to send me her doppler so jopefully i can check on lil bean soon!


----------



## Bonnie11

Haven't had much luck with my doppler, tho can find the placenta pretty quickly now and the sound is louder but still can't find hb. Have been looking it up and I know it's still early but I just want to find it! Glad you are feeling a bit brighter x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah i heard u have to be further along and it will probably take a little bit for it to get here so i still have time it will be nice to be able to pick it up when i can though! 
Yeah im glad too! Hopefully this trend stays awhile. Haha 
So i ate something weird for the first time today lol i tried eating a salad from a salad bar but the only thing that tasted good was the sunflower kernels eggs and ranch so i got more of just those 3 on a plate and ate it. So weird but it tasted good! Haha


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls! 
Not much to report really, feeling a million times improved than before. How you guys doing? 
A couple of girls on another thread I'm on have recently had miscarriages, late ones too. I know it shouldn't but it always makes me worry! Got my scan in 8 days so Im hoping that will set my mind at rest a bit. 
How you girls?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Hey, doing okay just having nausea every now and then. Today has been rough but its def getting better! Glad youre feeling better! I totally understand that. Im on the dec babies forum and someone just mc. Its so sad and then u also realize that it could happen to u. 
Well hopefully your scan puts your mind back at ease! I go back in 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Bonnie11

hey girls, not much to report except 3 DAYS TILL MY SCAN 3 DAYS 3 DAYS! Lol can you tell I'm excited? Hope everything goes ok.
How you guys doing? Flibberty you have been very quiet, everything ok? X


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone, I had my scan yesterday at 12+5. My baby is perfect :happydance: exactly the right size Nd wriggling and kicking all over the place :cloud9:

I hope you are all doing well.x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Haha cant tell at all bonnie! Lol doing ok....

Awesome to hear the scan went well! Im looking forward to mine in 2 weeks! Hoping to hear the heartbeat this time! Havent heard it since my 6 week scan!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Had my scan today!!!!! All went good. So nice to see bubba! 
Naughty baby was curled up on his front sleeping when we first went in, looked so cute! The sonographer have him a good old poke about and he turned with his back to her! Had to get up and have a shake about before he turned over for a few seconds but she just managed to get a pic and do measurements in time! Due date is spot on, and it's on our wedding anniversary! 
Happy bunny today!!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Thats wonderful news bonnie! Glad u got see the cutie pie! I dont get to see my cutie pie for 5 more weeks when we do the gender scan! Hopefully i will get to hear the heartbeat again next week though!


----------



## Bonnie11

Thanks! Was so awesome. Would post a pic but don't think I can do it off my phone. 
I'm curious, I know another couple of other US people on here who don't have a 12 week scan either, is that normal? How do they do a Down's syndrome test?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Oh im sure it was! I can post from my phone. U just have to make sure the resolution is loe when u take a pic. 
Yeah im off schedule. My first appt was at 6 weeks instead of 8 so im falling different than most. So my 2nd appt was at 10 weeks. They offer testing. Its a chronic villi sample or something like that around 10-13 weeks which checks for chromosomal abnormalities if any of them come back positive then they will do a scan. I actually opted out of testing. If they find somwthing it will be at my 18 week scan when they check for organ development. We will see.


----------



## Bonnie11

Ahh ok they do it differently here then. Everyone has a '12 week' scan (anytime between 11-14weeks) and they make sure baby is growing ok and then measure the food at the back of its neck and do a blood test. The combined result gives you your chance of downs. You can opt out though and just have the scan and they won't look for downs. They only do the chronic villus if your chance comes back high,because of the risk of miscarriage with the cvs test. The reason we har to have an earlier scan is because the scan/blood combination is only accurate between 11-14 weeks so that's why everyone ends up having that scan. Then we have another scan at 18-22 weeks to check development and sex. I'm so excited to find out what it is!! Are you finding out?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah thats weird. Goes to show how different we all do it! Haha 
And yes we are. My hubby said he's going to need that much time to prepare if its a girl. Lol he really wants a boy!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Well i received my doppler today from my sil! Gonna try to use it tonight or tomorrow morning! Hopefully i can find that little heartbeat quickly!  i will let u guys know!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Sorry for my multiple post in a row but i was too excited to wait til tomorrow! I found the heartbeat rather quickly for my first time which was beating between 155-165! I cant believe that such a small device can produce such a powerful sound and emotion! Im once again relieved and excited! Yay!!!! Cant wait to share this little heartbeat with my family!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeayy! You must be so happy! Still can't find mine on the doppler but at least I know it's there, am going to start trying again. Lovely to be able to hear it whenever you like! How far are you now? About 14 weeks?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yes i was estactic! I cant believe i found it so quickly! It was a relief since i havent heard it in 7 weeks! Im 13 weeks today! Yay second trimester!!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Think I might have managed to upload it, can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yep as clear as day! What a beautiful pic! Thanks for sharing! Yay!


----------



## Bonnie11

How you guys doing? Not much to report, getting bloody fat now, feel like a whale!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah not much here. Just been dealing with allergies again which caused me to dry heave off and on for like 4 1/2 hours this morning. Been up since 1 am and im working all day!


----------



## Bonnie11

How you doing? 
Noting exciting here. Getting bigger by the day but might be all the ice cream!! :lol:

Managed to find baby's heartbeat on the doppler yesterday. Was so excited! Have heard him moving around in there and found my placenta loads but heard a nice strong hb last night. Soon as I called hubby in he flipped over and I lost it and not found it since! Naughty little thing.

How you doing? Haven't heard from flibberty in ages, hope she's ok :hug:


----------



## MaeganNicole

Im doing well too! I finally have the bump!  
Awe man lil stinker! I can find mine everytime!!!! Already got a naughty one!!! Haha


----------



## MaeganNicole

How's everyone doing? We find out what we are having 2 weeks from today!!!!! So ready!


----------



## Bonnie11

We are 2 1/2 weeks! IM SO EXCITED! Not much to report, had my 16 week mw check, everything fine. Bump is getting pretty obvious now how about you?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yay! I know me too!!! 
Yeah nothing much to report either but there is def a small bump to show off!  
Have u felt any flutters or anything? Ive been laying real still and trying to concentrate lol nothing yet. Not sure what it feels like but they say u will know!


----------



## Bonnie11

Yes been feeling things for about a week. At first it could feel a couple of taps on the right hand side. Faint, but like something was tapping me from the inside! Now I feel them a few times a day, mostly on the right bit sometimes in the same place but on the left. MW said they are likely to be what turns into kicks, they will gradually get stronger. Last few days I have also felt a bit of a squirming/tickling sensation between my belly button and top of my pubic bone. If I leave the Doppler on my stomach I can hear it too, I think it's the baby turning round!

Can't wait to feel proper kicks and squirming. At the moment it's so faint I can only feel them if I'm concentrating..


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah i keep hearing and reading what they feel like but not sure if im feeling anything if i sit and concentrate i can even feel my own heartbeat. Lol so i think i might be feeling it but it doesnt last long and so i think its just gas or my own stomach turning! 
Thats a good idea using the doppler though! 
Yeah i cant wait to feel those feet in my ribs either. Bahaha its a bitteraweet feeling!


----------



## Bonnie11

Yes try laying in bed quietly for a bit and seeing if you can feel anything. Then use the Doppler and try and work out if what u feel is baby! Try it after a glass of cold juice or tea or coffee or something sweet like dessert. If eat some sweets and listen to baby 10min after he's bouncing around lol


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi ladies, sorry Ive been a mia!
No movements for me yet. I thought I felt flutters once or twice but im not sure. I lay in bed concentrating too and then I get short of breath because im holding my breath without realising it!! haha. I have my final big exam for my teaching qualification tomorrow. Im very unprepared as its been to hard to concentrate, but its all over tomorrow and I cant wait.
Finding out the gender on the 30th of this month. so excited :happydance:

Sounds like you ladies are doing great too :hugs:


----------



## MaeganNicole

Hey glad everything is going well for u! I hear ya, I hold my breath too. Lol 
Good luck on your exam! Just take some nice deep breaths before doing it! You got this!!!! Yay! That's exciting! I'm so happy for all of us seriously! Haha


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi! Good luck with your exam! Yes I always hold my breath when I'm trying to feel it too haha. 

Super happy for us all too! Told a bunch of my girls the news today. Seems to make it more real! Have u guys told everyone yet?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Lol isnt it funny the things we do? Haha so i officially felt something this morning no denying it. It woke me back up. It originally felt like a jolt or contraction then i began to feel something just moving about in there for a few minutes!!! Yay!  
Yes everyone knows! I told my family at the very beginning and then fb after our first scan! Hwas quite about the rest until 2nd trimester! Now i feel confident about the pregnancy that i can talk about it.


----------



## Bonnie11

Have told most of family now, and quite a few friends. Kept quiet in the beginning as it had taken us so long to get pg and I was worried something would happen! Now I've jsut got so used to keeping it quiet that its kind of automatic! Think we may Facebook it after our 20 week scan. Still can't shake the feeling that something will go wrong even though I hear hb/movement every day. Wonder if I will be like this in my next pregnancy?! X


----------



## MaeganNicole

How is everyone doing? 
Im officially 18 weeks today! We have our anatomy scan in 3 days! Hope the baby is cooperative so we can find out if we are having a boy/girl!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

OMG how exciting! Let us know as soon as you find out! What do you think it is? Why do you want? 
Ours is 6 days... Can't wait!! X


----------



## MaeganNicole

Oh i will dont worry! I really dont know what i think.
im so confused lol i originally wanted a boy but as time goes on i dont care! Hubby really wants a boy of course! 
Thats exciting! Def let me know too!


----------



## Bonnie11

HAVE YOU HAD IT?? The suspense is killing me x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Sorry bonnie! We are having a boy! Its been crazy the past 2 days!
 



Attached Files:







20130719_094006.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_6230.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ready2Bmum

Aw congrats on your boy! What's the second pic of??

Anatomy scan on the 30th. Please please let baby be co operative. I can't wait to know who's in there now!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bonnie11

Wooooo!!!! Congrats! How was scan? Was baby behaving himself?! 
Ahh it must be awesome to finally know, car wait to find out we got another 4 days the wait is killing me! With my luck the baby will be keeping his/her legs closed lol


----------



## MaeganNicole

Its one of our gender reveal pics! 
Umm not really... He really only showed his goods. It is a relief knowing now so hopefully we can start planning. They found a couple of things on his brain and kidneys which should resolve itself but they are scheduling a level II u/s to see more details and to finish the anatomy scan they couldnt complete since he was such a wiggle worm! My doc didnt seem concerned but of course i am. Shock shock!


----------



## Bonnie11

Sorry only just saw this post for some reason! 
Of course you are concerned! I would be too. When's your next scan? I guess it's good the doc isn't concerned but still worrying for you. 

Sexing scan tomm.. Am so so ready to find out even though I'm 95% sure it's a girl!!!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Its ok. Yeah i am but not too bad yet! Haha still staying positive! I just got it scheduled for next wednesday so one more week! Its going to be another long week! 
Cant wait to find out if its a girl! Woo-jo! Im excited for u!!! Yay!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Patiently waiting bonnie....


----------



## Bonnie11

Ahhhhhh it's ages away! Going to get my hair done today and go into town to make the time pass, we have got the last scan of the day! Grrrr...
Shall update ASAP! Have bet my hubby it's a girl xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Hi ladies, sorry I disappeared... I had a miscarriage in June at 10+6 :(

Back on the TTC game now! Awaiting AF (or not if we're lucky!) if she comes then I can crack on with the clomid again and hopefully one day soon I'll get my take home baby :)

Glad to see you're all doing so well :) x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Im so sorry! I completely understand why you've been hiding! I hope you get your af soon so u can atart again! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Bonnie11

It's a GIRL!!!!!

Literally no surprise to me, just felt like I was getting my thoughts confirmed. Hubby took a while to get used to the idea, he was convinced it was a boy! She was so naughty and kept her legs shut the whole time, eventually the sonographer got a sneak peak but she said she could only be 70-80% sure but she thinks so. 
I was always so sure I don't even need another scan to tell me lol. Everything else fine, growing healthily x


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh gosh flibberty I'm so sorry, I posted that without reading the posts before. 

We were wondering where you were, so sorry you had to go through that. :-( 
You sound positive to keep trying though, hope you get your forever baby soon. Keep us updated and big hugs x :hug:


----------



## Flibberty87

congrats on your girl bonnie and maegan on your boy! Excellent news!

I'm positive to try again, but I'm also petrified it's going to happen again (after three miscarriages it's hard not to think that way) but then again it could all be hunky dory!

Worst part of it all was I was on holiday in Bulgaria when it all happened and had to have ERPC whilst I was there. And it was on father's day. Needless to say that holiday was CRAP!! 

Anyhoodles, me and OH are doing good now and feel ready to give his daughter a sibling. Hopefully very soon I'll get my forever baby!

Part of me wishes AF would just hurry the hell up now so I can take my meds and boost my chances!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yay bonnie! Glad everything looks healthy! Hoping thats what they wil tell me next week! 

Flibberty im really glad you are trying to stay positive! I wish u the best of luck in your ttc journey again! Fingers are crossed for you and your family!


----------



## Bonnie11

I've been having braxton hicks! 

Had my first one 2 days ago, my stomach went hard and right and just started rippling, was so weird! Thought it was baby moving oddly and wriggling but then it happened again yesterday and it felt a lot more like a cramping sensation but without the pain. This morning it happened again and I finally figured out what it was!
My stomach goes really hard and with a ripple sensation. Almost like the sensation of period pain but with no pain?? Feels like baby is trying to escape lol! When I started investigating I realised what it was!! Can't believe it's so early but other people on here have said they've had them from early, it's honestly the weirdest sensation ever!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah i hear ya! I have too! I think mine have to do with too much activity and not getting enough to drink. Its been off and on for me too! Its very weird! Lil guy has been moving so much more now too. Cant wait for daddy to feel! He'excited! 
Have u bought anything yet? I bought a blanket last weekend and a friend of mine gave me a bunch of clothes! Its def a helpful headstart!!!!! I just want to buy everything i find but i cant afford it lol!


----------



## Bonnie11

They are so weird aren't they?? Ee I def notice it when I've been active more. I went swimming yesterday and when I got home after I was chilling on sofa and Bam! 
Last night I felt her kick from the outside! She did it 3 times but then stopped so hubby didn't get a chance to feel, think she may just have been in the right position at the time. 
Have bought a couple of bits since the scan! Cute dress and some little trousers and other things. Am getting things in the sales at the moment but obviously they are summer clothes so I'm having to buy 6-9 months so they will fit next summer, so nothing practical yet. 
I'm going to wait to see what we get given I think as we have had a ton of babies around us recently so should be getting some baby things. When I see what we have got I'll probably shop after that. 
I know we are getting a cot, a crib, changing table and rocking chair, monitor all given to us, as well as a ton of clothes so that really knocks out a lot of the big items which I'm so grateful for! The only big thing I can really see us buying is a stroller at the moment. 
Oh and I've bought a Tommee Tippee perfect prep machine as it was on sale! Everyone been saying its the best invention ever and I have to say I wish I'd have had one when I've been nannying! 

What about you? Are you being given anything? X


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah def weird! He has kicked on the outside a few times and like u said I think I just happened to be in the right position to feel! 
Well that's great! I thought about buying the clearance stuff but Im not sure how big he will be at that time lol! Yes I have the bundle of clothes I was telling u about and I'm sure between all my family and Hubby's family we will get some big items! I think we will only have to buy the crib and dresser unless someone is already planning on buying that and we don't know about it yet lol! I want to shop too but I'm waiting to see what all I get as well. Its difficult!


----------



## Bonnie11

I know, I just want to go mad with shopping!! 
We are moving next month so once that's done I can start properly planning the nursery, haven't got any more room in our place to get more things at the moment and with trying to pack already hubby is going mad with me buying more stuff lol!! 

What you doing for a pram/stroller? Do you have one in mind? I'm leaning toward the Silver cross Linear freeway, I've loved it since I saw it! But depends if we get given one by anyone x


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah i know me too! But im doing my best by waiting! And yeah u should probably wait til after the move! Lol 
No i havent even looked at strollers! We've mostly been looking at crib sets and car seats! There are too many options!


----------



## Bonnie11

I know, my head is spinning from it all!! 
I read reviews and compared endlessly as asked some people on here too, seems like a few common problems came up with the silver cross 3d which is the other one we were going for, so think we will end up with the linear. They are so expensive tho! I don't mind paying for it as I know it will be used for a good 2/3 years but its still a lot of money!! Ahhhhhh. 
When is your next scan?


----------



## MaeganNicole

I know mine too! Ive been looking at reviews on everything! 
Tomorrow is my level 2 to finish the anatomy scan and to check the spors on his brain and kidneys! So ready to find out if everything is ok!


----------



## Bonnie11

FX for you, I'm sure it will be fine. Let me know when you can xx


----------



## MaeganNicole

Ty! Im sure it will be too! The problems they found usually resolve themselves so we will see! I will let u know tomorrow night!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Well everything went much better! All issues resolved and i got some good pics of his cute lil face!
 



Attached Files:







Image.US.1.67.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









Image.US.1.65.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









Image.US.1.66.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0









Image.US.1.60.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0









Image.US.1.26.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeay!!!! 
Oh so glad everything is ok. An can't believe you hit 4d pics too!! Looks so cute xx


----------



## MaeganNicole

Me too! Im so relieved even though i wasn't that stressed! Haha yes he's going to be so handsome like his daddy but with my nose! It's so crazy how detailed it is!


----------



## Bonnie11

It's so weird isn't it?! Think we are going to get one at about 28ish weeks, give me something to look forward too. But they are expensive! Would love to see her little face xx


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yes it is! They just automatically move over to 3d to get good pics for keepsake here which is super nice of them! I dont have to pay extra. Its all included in the anatomy scan! And yeah thats a good time to do it! Hopefully u will be able to see her adorable face!


----------



## MaeganNicole

Well the nursery furniture is ordered and will be here within 2 weeks. I found an outfit for his newborn pictures and bought the onsies I wanted for summer and another adorable outfit I couldn't resist! But the best part of the day was just a few moments ago when daddy was laying on my chest with his arm across my belly and he finally got to feel Chase move a lot... Now I'm officially excited! So ready for him to be here already !  
Oh we decided on a name too...Chase Nicholas! Not sure if we are sticking with that spelling as of now!


----------



## Bonnie11

Look at you getting organised!! Haha.
We haven't got a name as yet, we can't agree on anything so we are just going to forget about it for a few months and then try again. At this rate the poor girl will be called Baby! 
Ahhhhhh that's so cool he got to feel him! My girl is so naughty, she'll be kicking me hard and then as soon as hubby comes over she will stop! 
And yeay for your nursery furniture! What have you ordered? Cot and dresser etc as a set? 
We are moving in 2 weeks so am dying to get that underway so I can start getting things for the nursery... We are getting given a load of stuff which is just waiting for us to collect but my hubby has banned my from getting anything till we move as we have absolutely no room... He's so mean!!! 

Looked on my baby growth app this morning, only 18 weeks till she is here!!! That's terrifying....due date 12/12, our wedding anniversary! When's yours?


----------



## MaeganNicole

Well that was actually my hubby wanting to get the nursery furniture cause we are going to paint probably this weekend and that's really the only thing we will have to buy. And yeah I'm glad we came up with a name! Makes it so much more real! 
We got a whole set crib and 2 dressers for $800 at jcp! 
Yeah Im sure u are ready to start. It will def be worth holding off til u move. That much less to move! 
I know its not far away at all! I'm due 5 days after u on the 17th!


----------



## Bonnie11

How you doing Hun?
In the middle of moving house so all a bit hectic here!! 
I'm doing ok, back is pretty sore but think I've just been doing too much to be honest...can't wait to get the nursery set up tho!! 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## MaeganNicole

Doing pretty good! Still have backaches and now my feet hurt if im on them too long! I actually had some swelling friday night. Haha nursery is officially painted and furniture will be here next saturday! So excited! Then next month im headed out of state for my first baby shower! Can't believe how close we are now!!!!! 

Oh im sure u are be careful and rest when u can!!! I cant wait til u get settled in either so u can finally shop!!! Hubby will have to ban u from shopping for money reasons next! Lol


----------



## Bonnie11

How you doing?

Still moving house...living out of boxes at the moment! Been getting a bit organised for baby, there is a bank holiday at the moment and there are loads of sales on so have been stocking up on nappies and bottles etc. Have got quite a lot of stuff now, going to hold off buying any more till I see what we are being given. Have all the big stuff no like cot, crib, moses, swing all that sort of thing! Hopefully I wont need to buy that much more expensive stuff, only thing we have left is the car seat when hubby gets paid this month! Oh and a baby monitor but still hoping someone is going to get us one...All her nursery furniture is arriving this weekend so its going to make it more real I think!

What about you? Have you got lots of stuff to get? How are you feeling? I'm feeling ok. Have started noticing her moving around a lot more, kicks are pretty hard now. Have my 25 week midwife appt this thursday. Cant beleive how quick time is going at the moment! Just over 14 weeks and she will be here!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## MaeganNicole

Sounds like things are coming together for you! Glad youre able to start shopping!!! Haha 
We still have everything to buy except furniture which came in this weekend. Will post pics when we get the last one together! We are waiting til our showers are over to buy anything. Supposedly we have quite a few people who want to buy some big items! If not we will get it when the shower is over! Have my first one out of state next month then my halloween one here mid oct! 
Ive been feeling pretty good. Sciatic is still giving me trouble and i over done it this weekend so im still sore from that but overall good! 
I know i cant believe its only 3 more months! Woo-hoo! Im 24 weeks tomorrow! Next appt is in 2 weeks then i go on my trip and have to come back and do glucose test and my final u/s to check growth!


----------



## MaeganNicole

How is everything going? Have u settled all in? Hope all is well! Nothing to report here except that Chase's kicks and punches are getting stronger by the day! And my belly keeps growing! I cant suck much in anymore! Lol


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey! God been mega busy!! Never moving house again lol. How are you? I'm all good, getting kicked fairly regularly! My antenatal yoga starts this evening which I'm excited about. and our couples antenatal classes start in 2 weeks. Can you believe we are nearly in 3rd tri? It's going so quick...scary! X


----------



## MaeganNicole

Yeah i bet lol! Hopefully you're done for a long time! Haha 
Thats good! I wtill find the kicks and movement weird and interesting and sometimes a pain. Like when im trying to sleep or just be comfortable. He likes to kick or punch my bladder a lot!  
Sounds like a good idea. I really need to get on doing stuff like that and touring the hospital finding a peditrician daycare etc. Ive been waiting til after i get back from our last family visit out of state. I have my first baby shower in a couple of weeks. Headed out of state next friday long long drive ahead.very nervous about how my body will do! 
Yeah 13 weeks or so its crazy! Not ready for the misery of 3rd trimester but so ready for dec!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey Hun! How are you? Been meaning to write for ages but been poorly. Been having a nightmare I'm so over this pregnancy already!!!
Been ill for coupe of weeks, had problems with my heart skipping beats which was totally freaking me out, ended up in hospital for few days but looks ok for now, then they found out I had gestational diabetes!! Such a nightmare feel so bloody crap about it. I was really calm and relaxed about the birth, been doing my birthing classes etc and actually looking forward to it in a way and now I cant do half the things I wanted to!! Water birth etc and I think they are going to push me towards a c section.....

Just feels like its been one thing after another with this pregnancy and I've had enough! 
Rant over, how are you? Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Hiya hun you ok?


----------



## Bonnie11

Where are you??? I'm getting worried! X


----------

